# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hi from Brisvegas

## alpacabag

We've got a 30 yr old brick house in the burbs that hasn't been updated in over 15 years. Brother-in-law is a carpenter/handyman and is helping with the big stuff of the renos and the rest we are doing ourselves. We also have the help of an electrician friend to help us with that side. All we need now is a plumber friend. We are planning to live here for the next 5 years or so and then either rent it out or sell.  
Things that will be done/in the middle of:   Downstairs garage was built in, but bedroom and bathroom were joined so that meant that to get to garage, one had to walk through the bedroom, then through the bathroom. It was a @@@@@@ layout done by the mother-in-law. So now the bedroom and bathroom are divided by a hallway that connects the downstairs rec area to the garage.All the walls and ceilings need repainting. I can do that no problemo. Unfortunately, the ceilings are bowing and I have a feeling that the only thing that is keeping them up is the cornicing  :Shock: Both bathrooms need to be completely gutted and redone. Tiling was poorly done and water has seeped through it. Unsure whether it was adequately waterproofed. Need to get in there and check out the wood. Also it's all super outdated and the vanity is of the cheap pressed wood fibre variety.Upstairs toilet needs replacing,Carpet needs replacing.May as well refinish the wooden floors as it's now been scuffed to hell and back.Laundry needs to be built into the garage because currently it's just a mess.Kitchen still works but is outdated and has metal strips joining the pieces of laminate countertop. I have never ever seen that before in my life and I hope to god to never see it again. I hate it so much it almost makes me want to burn down the house. :Firedevil:    
I joined the forum because I want to do as much as I can myself because 1. I want to learn and 2. we want to save costs where possible. My husband is pretty handy, but I'm actually a bit better at it. I just lack his strength so I get frustrated when I want to get @@@@ done. We work well together as a team which I'm really glad about. We may not always agree on the style choice though! 
I look forward to reading some more of the useful posts that are in this forum!

----------


## phild01

Welcome, don't forget the pics.

----------

